# nandroid backups



## ichnach (Nov 5, 2011)

I am having the issue where all of my backups get the md5 checksum error. I have read a bunch of different posts and tried doing the new checksum trick, renaming and doing the new checksum trick, etc. None of it is working. I am just trying to get back to .901 Stock rooted so I can update to .902.

I tried uninstalling clockworkmod and bootstrap, then re-installing, which lets me create new backups that restore perfectly.

My question is: Is it possible to use someone else's stock .901 nandroid on my phone to restore it, and if so, does any kind soul on here have a stock .901 nandroid they can share? I really don't want to have to use the pathsaver method just because my nandroid backup is invalid.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Were the backups that won't restore nandroids made with cw recovery from bootstrap? Make sure there are no spaces in the name. That will cause a checksum error. What version of things are you running that you need to 'get back to .901 stock rooted'? There is a version of the update that takes you from .901 to .902 without all the system file checks that .893 requires. I have no idea if a nandroid can be restored on a different bionic, sorry.


----------



## ichnach (Nov 5, 2011)

I am running .901, deodexed with the 1% battery mod and pulldown menu added courtesy of Droidjunk on Mydroidworld. Yes, the backups were made from cw recovery from bootstrap, but renamed afterwards. The names have no spaces or invalid characters at all. I even copied them to my PC (when I made them) and those come up the same, md5 error. I can only assume they were bad to start. I tried the update for .901 to .902 but it errors out every time.


----------

